# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Juego fácil para principiantes muy novatos.

## ignoto

Vamos a ver si ayudamos un poquito a empezar.
Voy a enseñaros algo que, no siendo un juego en sí, sirve para practicar y a los profanos los mata "mataos".

Coges cuatro ases de dorso azul y una carta de cara blanca y dorso rojo.
Muestras todas las cartas como de caras blancas con una flustrathion count después de hacer hincapié en que los dorsos son azules. Tienes el cuidado de dejar caer las dos últimas como una para que no se vea el dorso diferente.
Haces una Elmsley para mostrar cuatro ases. ¡No hay cartas de cara blanca!
Giras la baraja y nueva Flustrathion para mostrar que, además, todos los dorsos son rojos.
Con un poco de caradura suele funcionar.

¡Hale! ¡A hacer el indio con las cartas!

Nota: El especificar los nombres de las técnicas no es por azar. En esta sección no se pueden explicar. Si alguien desconoce la Flustrathion le diré en qué libros la puede encontrar. Si alguien desconoce la Elmsley, ¿Qué haces leyendo esto en vez de coger el Canuto?

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Vamos, para principiantes principiantes  :roll:  Donde sale la Flustation :Confused:

----------


## ignoto

Si no recuerdo mal está en GEC III y en el tomo nº III de "Técnicas Cartomágicas" de Marré.
De todas maneras, además de buscar la bibliografía exacta, veré de hablar con el administrador a ver si le parece bien que explique esta técnica en la sección de sesiones secretas.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Tengo los dos, asi es que, en cuanto llegue a casa le hecho un vistazo. Gracias!!!

----------


## ignoto

Olvidé decir que, tras mostrar los ases con la Elmsley, tienes que pasar la última carta de abajo arriba.
De lo contrario no puedes hacer la última parte en la que se muestran los dorsos con el color cambiado.

En sesiones secretas voy a explicar, en cuanto tenga un momento, la flustrathion count para solucionar el problemilla de que tenga varios nombres y yo no me acuerdo de ellos.
Tampoco me acordé de mirar en qué páginas de que libros viene así que lo explico y en paz.

----------


## ignoto

¿Nadie lo ha probado?
¿Ningún comentario?
¡Que decepción!

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Esta bien ignoto.

Puede hacerse una pequeña variacion utilizando uno de los ases pero con el dorso rojo (claro que asi al final pues ...), y las tecnicas las comentadas por tu, emsley, flustracion count, y quizas tambien con alguna variacion se podria hacer un volteo angular de fred kaps.

Y ya no te cuento nada si trucamos las cartas con cera. QUE EFECTAZO.

Aunque el que has comenzado, de por simple, tambien es muy efectivo. Y por eso es bueno.

No si ya se dijo en el pasado (no recuerdo quien) de las cosas mas complejas sirgen las cosas mas simples (y de ahý a la perfeccion)

----------


## ignoto

Lo que no tiene este "juego" es nombre.
Desde aquí propongo un concurso para elegir uno por votación popular.
El ganador, pondrá su nombre al juego.

Yo empiezo sugiriendo:
"Los Ases Ignotos".

----------


## Daniel Quiles

por ejemplo ....

¡¡¡ QUE ASES !!!         ------------- (que parece que dices ¿que haces?)  :Wink:  


¡¡¡ cASi imposible !!!




Nombre puede habr cantidad infinita.

----------


## ignoto

¿Solamente escribimos los moderadores?
¿A nadie se le ocurre nada?

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Hombre, no te lo tomes a mal, pero no he podido practicarlo ahun (mucho mucho trabajo). Yo le pondría... "the painter ases (de ignoto)"... en inglés queda mejor que en castellano... Le pondria ese nombre por que el efecto es algo así como unos ases que aparecen de la nada y acaban pintado los dorsos de otro color.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Rene lavand tiene un juego en el que va borrando caras y dorsos de los cuatro JACKS, y al final vuelve a imprimir las cuatro carats de nuevo. El lo llama EL GRIEGO (porque va contando una historia sobre un griego que robaba a la gente connsus juegos y, ...).

--- Otro posible nombre: ASES DE LA NADA 

--- O: PRINTING ACES

--- O tambien: SIN TENER NADA, HAGO UNA BUENA JUGADA   (  :Wink:  )

----------


## repente

La Flustration Count tambien se muestra en el libro de Cartomagia Fundamental de Canuto

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Comentar que me parece que la cuenta conocida como flustration count de Hamman, tambein se le conoce bajo el nombre de cuenta optica.

Es asi o estoy equivocado ¿?

----------


## ignoto

Efectivamente.
También se la llama cuenta óptica por arrstre.
De todas maneras, creo que dejamos una descripción de esta cuenta en sesiones secretas.

----------


## ignoto

Este hilo, aunque algo antíguo, os enseña un juego. 

No es muy bueno pero para empezar...   :Wink:

----------

